# Exterior wall insulation



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Gus. Don't have an answer for you, but have the same question for my garage which is unfinished that I'd like to some day finish off and insulate. I live out by Oconomowoc.

Eric


----------



## ffgus (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey, Eric, 
Go to the Owens Corning website. I found a great little helper there for insulation guidelines. If you enter our zip code, it tells you what insulation to use for what part of the house.

Hope this helps...
Gus.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Hang on. The OC website gives you nice tips for how much insulation they recommend for where you live, but you can only put as much insulation as you have space for. 

In a 2x4 wall, you can only install R-13 fiberglass. Use faced, and staple the kraft paper to the studs, towards the inside of the house, then drywall over. Or use unfaced, and put up plastic. Either way. 

If you put R-19 in a 2x4 wall you'll have performance that is worse than R-13 because insulation works poorly when compressed.


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Me a diy'er*

I am not trying to make an easy job hard AND I am just a diy'er. 
IF your closet has suffiecient depth you 'could' add a 2X2 onto the 2X4 studs and make an R-19 cavity out of it. IF sufficient depth is NOT an issue and no other obstacles like windows etc. BUT rememeber IF your just doing the minimal area of a closet that way,,,Not a great percentage of overall wall area so cost vs benefit???? IF you are thinking of remodeling the whole inside structure,,,then you may or may not be worthwhile,,,OR find a 2X6 wall house to start with for energy conservation purposes,,it aint gonna get no cheaper(heat). BUT plan the whole house,not 1% of it and expect to see a difference!!


----------

